# Customer posing as **UBER SUPPORT**



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

Thats a new one. I wonder how many people have fallen for it. Gave her an education. 🤣😂🤣.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Slackrabbit said:


> Thats a new one. I wonder how many people have fallen for it. Gave her an education. 🤣😂🤣.
> 
> View attachment 595829
> 
> View attachment 595831


What scam do you suspect they were up to?


----------



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What scam do you suspect they were up to?


No scam. Just trying to get me to cancel to avoid the fee.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

That happened to me once. They act like Uber support, tell you that you’ve earned a bonus, and tell you they’re loading it onto an Uber debit card for you. They then direct you to enter the number to the Uber debit card on your account so they can load the funds, and they’ll mail you the new card. They instruct you to cash out, and your weeekly earnings will be added to your bonus. When you cash out, you’ve just sent them all your money that you’ve worked so hard for. It happened to me as a fairly new driver. They got about $500 from me, which Uber repaid me after hours on the phone with them. And it would be so simple for Uber to send a message to every driver warning them to watch out for scams like these. I wonder why they don’t????


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Slackrabbit said:


> No scam. Just trying to get me to cancel to avoid the fee.


Still a scam, albeit on a minor level. Yup, they've tried it on me too. Did the same as you 😁


----------



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

TobyD said:


> That happened to me once. They act like Uber support, tell you that you’ve earned a bonus, and tell you they’re loading it onto an Uber debit card for you. They then direct you to enter the number to the Uber debit card on your account so they can load the funds, and they’ll mail you the new card. They instruct you to cash out, and your weeekly earnings will be added to your bonus. When you cash out, you’ve just sent them all your money that you’ve worked so hard for. It happened to me as a fairly new driver. They got about $500 from me, which Uber repaid me after hours on the phone with them. And it would be so simple for Uber to send a message to every driver warning them to watch out for scams like these. I wonder why they don’t????


That happened to me on a friday night. They seem to target newish drivers, and not experienced drivers. Luckily uber caught the change in my card and froze my account from cashing out. They are very knowledgeable in guiding you thru the process, so it seems super legit. The guy that almost got me was a rohit, which added to the authenticity 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wow that’s crazy!! 

If that’s the pax address, you may want to cover it up.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Slackrabbit said:


> That happened to me on a friday night. They seem to target newish drivers, and not experienced drivers. Luckily uber caught the change in my card and froze my account from cashing out. They are very knowledgeable in guiding you thru the process, so it seems super legit. The guy that almost got me was a rohit, which added to the authenticity 🤣😂🤣


Yep. I fully believed I was talking to Uber support. He even mentioned my number of trips and my exceptional rating, which is on my profile. I thought I really was getting a bonus, until I hung up and thought about it


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TobyD said:


> That happened to me once. They act like Uber support, tell you that you’ve earned a bonus, and tell you they’re loading it onto an Uber debit card for you. They then direct you to enter the number to the Uber debit card on your account so they can load the funds, and they’ll mail you the new card. They instruct you to cash out, and your weeekly earnings will be added to your bonus. When you cash out, you’ve just sent them all your money that you’ve worked so hard for. It happened to me as a fairly new driver. They got about $500 from me, which Uber repaid me after hours on the phone with them. And it would be so simple for Uber to send a message to every driver warning them to watch out for scams like these. I wonder why they don’t????


That sucks! Glad Uber repaid you, but I’m shocked they did.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Yep. I fully believed I was talking to Uber support. He even mentioned my number of trips and my exceptional rating, which is on my profile. I thought I really was getting a bonus, until I hung up and thought about it


You're still getting it. You just first need to send a uber sized donation to me first. Then you'll get back something bigger. 🍷🎉💸


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

They want you call so they can scam you out of your account info. When you didn't call, they tried to get you to cancel. Always drive to the the pick up locations and start the timer. Keep an eye out for any shady people that might be trying to rob you in person, wait the 5 minutes and collect your cancel fee


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> They want you call so they can scam you out of your account info. When you didn't call, they tried to get you to cancel. Always drive to the the pick up locations and start the timer. Keep an eye out for any shady people that might be trying to rob you in person, wait the 5 minutes and collect your cancel fee


I'd be sure to call them and keep them on the line for the first two minutes so they cannot cancel early and weasel out of the cancel fee.


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

when this shit happened to me,
i pulled over called uber diamond driver hot line support
and guess what, support was unable to confirm rider details or anything apart from where my pickup location was for this scammer,
and this poor girl as uber diamond driver status hot line support was in freaking bogota colombia...
honestly man,
sometimes i feel really alone working for this mulit billion dollar corporation....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Slackrabbit said:


> No scam. Just trying to get me to cancel to avoid the fee.


No they were trying to scam you out of all of your weekly earnings you just didn't get that far to realize that's what they were doing


Invisible said:


> Wow that’s crazy!!
> 
> If that’s the pax address, you may want to cover it up.


That's a legit address but that's not connected to the passenger in any way because the passenger doesn't really exist


TobyD said:


> Yep. I fully believed I was talking to Uber support. He even mentioned my number of trips and my exceptional rating, which is on my profile. I thought I really was getting a bonus, until I hung up and thought about it


 that's because once they get connected to you they have all that information provided to them via the app


Atom guy said:


> They want you call so they can scam you out of your account info. When you didn't call, they tried to get you to cancel. Always drive to the the pick up locations and start the timer. Keep an eye out for any shady people that might be trying to rob you in person, wait the 5 minutes and collect your cancel fee


When you cancel without getting paid it does not show up in your trip history and there's no record of the trip. No record equals no chance of catching them. Not that anyone's actually trying to catch them but still. There's really no need to watch out for shady people. That person does not exist at that location but you should always be on the lookout for shaking people no matter what


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> you should always be on the lookout for shaking people no matter what


I figure once they’re shaking I’m ok. It usually means they’re about done and will zip themselves back up any second now.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TobyD said:


> I figure once they’re shaking I’m ok. It usually means they’re about done and will zip themselves back up any second now.


🤣😂 oopsie

*shady 🤦‍♀️

However shaking and twitching people are not good either😉


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Slackrabbit said:


> Thats a new one.


Actually this was an old scam in the making. 


Slackrabbit said:


> No scam. Just trying to get me to cancel to avoid the fee.


I doubt 'ashley johnson' is worried about a fee, using stolen credit card numbers.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

TobyD said:


> Yep. I fully believed I was talking to Uber support. He even mentioned my number of trips and my exceptional rating, which is on my profile. I thought I really was getting a bonus, until I hung up and thought about it


Happened to me with DD for a very small amount. Their own contractors are pulling this shit. With what I know now about the corporate world, I would not be surprised if the contractors are tacitly encouraged by their relatives and friends in the C Suite and board room to pull scams on hard-working drivers like this one.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

First off if someone tell you to call Uber Support then click the ! In the 🔺 and call ☎ Uber support there and not the customer number...

Next, if Uber support ask for bank details tell them no, and just hang the phone up!!!

Finally, growing up in Chi-Town and living with my family that was like Shameless I can tell you never give out any information at all, well except to me because I am a Prince in Africa, and would a Prince ever lie?

Besides that last attempt at horrible humor the fact is you never give any details about yourself through the App Messaging and if Uber Support need to contact you they can do so after you finish the drop off by calling you then...


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> No they were trying to scam you out of all of your weekly earnings you just didn't get that far to realize that's what they were doing
> 
> That's a legit address but that's not connected to the passenger in any way because the passenger doesn't really exist
> that's because once they get connected to you they have all that information provided to them via the app
> ...


When this happened to me it was a 20 minute drive to the pickup location. After I was prompted to do so and called, I realized that it was a scam, told them so, the unknown person I was speaking to told me to cancel. Interesting that they didn't get angry and curse (like many scammers) he just told to cancel. Instead I pulled over and called support with the request still active; be careful not to tell support that you gave out any information (if you did not) or they will immediately freeze your account.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

They tried me once.










They cancelled on me. Otherwise I would've started the trip and lapped the Beltway twice.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> They tried me once.
> 
> View attachment 596306
> 
> ...


You don't get very far before they end up canceling. I made it not even a block😂


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

If I ever get one I will call ☎ and then ask them if I can call them back in a moment on the Uber number and I talk to another operator to verify their nonsense and my bet is they will hang the phone up, cancel and then file a complaint against me, but hell it would be worth it!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> If I ever get one I will call ☎ and then ask them if I can call them back in a moment on the Uber number and I talk to another operator to verify their nonsense and my bet is they will hang the phone up, cancel and then file a complaint against me, but hell it would be worth it!


They won't file a complaint. They won't do shit. What are they going to do? Call Uber and tell them hi I just tried to steal all your drivers money but they called and talked shit to me?? 🤣. Or I know I just tried to steal your drivers weekly earnings but I want $4 refunded to the stolen credit card I'm using because they refused to cancel?😂


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> They won't file a complaint. They won't do shit. What are they going to do? Call Uber and tell them hi I just tried to steal all your drivers money but they called and talked shit to me?? 🤣. Or I know I just tried to steal your drivers weekly earnings but I want $4 refunded to the stolen credit card I'm using because they refused to cancel?😂


You know some of them are that stupid!

I mean they are some that win the stupid award 🥇 daily and then wonder 💭 how the hell they were caught!

I used to get the IRS call ☎ all the time a few years back and I would tell them I was with the IRS and they would hang the phone ☎ up and I would call back and they would cuss me out and hang up and block me from calling...

So I enjoy messing with these idiots...

I even one time told them my name was Lucifer Morningstar and my SS was 666 66 6666 and the idiot took a minute and hung up while cussing at me!!!

In the end Uber never calls you for any reason and if you get a text saying to call ☎ while it is in the PM with the customer, well it is a damn scam!


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Slackrabbit said:


> Thats a new one. I wonder how many people have fallen for it. Gave her an education. 🤣😂🤣.
> 
> View attachment 595829
> 
> View attachment 595831


Don’t just take their money get them deactivated


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Nothing fun like that ever happens to me.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Slackrabbit said:


> No scam. Just trying to get me to cancel to avoid the fee.


Happens a couple of times a month 
I think these pax tactics are passed around on social media and get revived every so often.

‘in recent days, I’ve found a spurt of “Say my name” pax and they are mostly 60+


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> You know some of them are that stupid!
> 
> I mean they are some that win the stupid award 🥇 daily and then wonder 💭 how the hell they were caught!
> 
> ...


I love telemarketers.

I keep a list of FBI offices in my phone and will often give them a call back number.
On one occasion, the rep called me back and said the number I gave was the FBI. Of course I knew that. But they needed to use my alias when calling the number since I am an undercover operator and my real name can’t be used. My alias (Elliot Ness).


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

They almost got me once last year during the pandemic but it was done as a customer complaint. I got the incoming call through the app and somehow they were able to call in from another number not sure how maybe from a computer that traced the call idk. Needless to say I was baited and my guard lowered but 2 things stood out that prevented their success.
1. they stated that they confirmed my info at the beginning of the call, which I could not recall, (info located on my driver profile) when I asked them to confirm it again they refused, my guess is they deviated from driver profile and didn't write anything down or screen shot which was lucky for me. Instead the scammer kept trying to convince me to accept his earlier confirmation.
2. The red flags kept building I have 2 step authentication set up so I guess he had tried to reset my uber account and it hit him with my email to confirm, and that must have been when google asked me to confirm account access from the location wish I had screen shot it as it could have been used to locate scammer through IP, when the alert came through my gut reaction was to immediately decline it. I told the scammer to provide his name and ID number that I would call directly to confirm him, thats when he cursed me out. 
I think the scammer was new to scamming as I was new to the scam, unfortunately the address could have been spoofed as well as the number but the IP address could not be obtained because I declined the confirmation what surprised me though was google didn't have a record of it though they could only confirm a request had been made to access from a location not normally used.
I got lucky that my account was not breached but I was 99% close to fully being scammed. I have shared this story before and it is true, advice I was given was to turn on hard of hearing, pax shouldn't be able to call in after that only text.


----------

